# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  طلب من اعضاء المنبر

## فراس الشفيع

*هذا البوست لاى واحد عندو صوره للاعب من  المريخ 2014 لو سمحتوا ينزلها انا فى حوجه ليها 
وتشكرووووووووووووووووووووووا

*

----------


## ود الخلا

*عندي صورة سعيد بس ،، ابيت انزلها قلت بتطمم بطن أي زول عندو نية يشارك في بوستيك دا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيتا فيك ياود الخلا اول صورة حانزلها في البوست ده حتكون لكابتن الفريق سعيد مصطفى الشهير بسعيد السعودي



سعيد السعودي




 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكرم الهادي ( الكابتن الثاني )


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البرنس هيثم مصطفى



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راجي عبد العاطي



*

----------


## الحريف

*الرسام ـــــــــــ احمد الباشا


ا
*

----------


## الحريف

*صمام الامان باسكال واوا



*

----------


## الحريف

*مامادو تراوري



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الطاهر الحاج


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*امير كمال


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلة جابر


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علاء الدين يوسف


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*علي جعفر


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ضفر



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيصل موسى


*

----------


## الحريف

*بلة جابر





*

----------


## الحريف

*علــــــي جعفر


*

----------


## الحريف

*

الحكومة موسي الزومة
                        	*

----------


## الحريف

*الحارس محمد ابراهيم


*

----------


## الحريف

*رمضان عجب


*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*
تسلم كتير اخونا كسلاوى
 واخونا الحريف 
مجهود مقدر


بالجنبة كده
لكن ياكسلاوى مابالغت معانا 
اول صورة خلتنا نشوف الباقى طشاش طاش
شفت هيثم قلت دا بله 
والزومة قلت دا اكرم 
 واكرو قلت دا ضفر
ههههههه
*

----------


## الحريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					


تسلم كتير اخونا كسلاوى
 واخونا الحريف 
مجهود مقدر


بالجنبة كده
لكن ياكسلاوى مابالغت معانا 
اول صورة خلتنا نشوف الباقى طشاش طاش
شفت هيثم قلت دا بله 
والزومة قلت دا اكرم 
 واكرو قلت دا ضفر
ههههههه




الله يسلمك يا ود الصائم ... سلامة النظر هههههههههههه   ..
دا الليدر والليدر لازم يكون في المقدمة ولا شنو ؟
الماعندو كبير يشتري كبير هههههههههههههه


*

----------


## الحريف

*أوليفيه


*

----------


## الحريف

*مرتضي كبير


*

----------

